# Reliable Customs Broker / Shipper in Cairo



## holmes5668 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm moving to Cairo in 2011 and will be shipping about 3cbm of personal stuff. I have a great shipping company in Canada (used them before for commercial loads) and they will take the shipment from Vancouver to Cairo Terminal. I need a reliable / trustworthy company in Cairo to customs clear the goods and deliver them to my apartment.

Anybody know of a reliable shipping company?

Thanks in advance.


----------

